# Towing Setup - Does This Look Right?



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Outbackers - you've been really helpful of late and specifically in the tv department. I'm wondering if I can ask for your help again, with a review of these 2 pics with different setups.

The OB is an 03 28BHS with Hensley. The TV is a Nissan Armada and between Nissan and Hensley, they couldn't have made it more difficult to get the right setup. First, Nissan adds auto leveling suspension. Second, Hensley doesn't offer and adjustable stinger bar -they come in straight, 2", 4", 6" drops (and I don't know what on the positive side). Measuring the Armada while unloaded and the OB put me at about a 1" drop for a hitch bar. Add the auto leveling and it changes things. Here's a pic of the OB with the straigh bar:










Looks nose high on the OB, right?

Here is a shot with a 6" drop:










Looks like the opposite issue - nose down.

So I need to find something in between and debating on the 4" drop or 2"drop. I purchased the Hensley second hand warranty which allows free trades, though I have to pay shipping each time.

I realize I need to play a little with the WDH on the Hensley but I wasn't impressed with the 2 practice tows in that with the straight bar, I found the TV really soft and bouncy. Better with the 6" drop, but found there was too much weight on the hitch and a bouncy TV for the opposite reason. I know a change to LT tires would help, but I'd first like to get this setup level...hard to do when your truck wants to change its posture automatically. The test tow was on back roads at about 30 - 50 and on the Interstate at 55-60. Noticeable on the interstate, not so much on the sideroads. Thanks so much, gang!

Thanks for your input!

eta to indicate my typo - the second shot shows a 6" drop. If I can't get it level, is it better to be slightly lower and dial in with WDH or higher?


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

You need the 2" drop and then you can dial in the weight distribution jacks to make the ride better in the tow vehicle.

The drop (or rise as the case may be) does more for the attitude of the trailer than attempting to change it with the jacks so you have to get it as close to level as possible with the offset.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

agree that the first one looks way to high in the air... and the second looks a little much nose down ...

But its better to be slightly nose down then nose up... have top agree that a 2" would probably work


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks like you're on the way to gettting it setup properly. I don't know if you really need to switch to LT tires. I never had them with our Expedition and once I got the equalizer dialed in it was fine and I never felt like stiffer tires were necessary. The only thing I did was bump up the tire pressure from the normal 35 psi to about 42 psi and that helped. Just don't go over the max presssure listed on the sidewall of the tire or rim. I also had the auto leveling air suspension on our old Expedition and it definitely made getting the weight distribution adjusted a bit of a hassle. The Expedition owners manual had instructions on how to do the setup but it was still much more of a hassle than a normal suspension. Once it was adjusted it was great as the truck alway rode level regardless of the stuff loaded in the back. It may take a few tries but you'll eventually get it all sorted out and you'll be able to enjoy the new trailer.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I actually like the looks of the second picture.

If you follow the stripe in the middle of the OB, and compare with the reflective stripe on the Big Rig behind it, they are not far off...maybe an inch or 2 low from front to back. I would rather see it a little nose low like it is.

The skirting creates an optical illusion that makes it look very nose low, but it really is pretty close to level.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm far from an Orange hitch expert, but whenever I set up my hitch, I did two things. First measure the height of the tounge off the ground (I'm thinking it was 18" on the OB, but I'm not positive). Second, measure the height to the top of the ball with a straight shank. Now you can calulate how much drop you need. Here's an example for argument's sake:

Height of tounge: 18"
Height of ball with straight shank: 21"
Expected drop of tow vehicle with trailer on: 1"
Desired drop: 21 - 1 - 18 = 2"

Try those measurements and tell us where you are at. If you have the 6" drop installed, just add 6" to the height of ball and go from there.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

measure underneath from the I-Beam To the ground at furthest point front and furthest point back (assuming on level ground) divide by two and add or subtract that measurement (in this case/nose down) subtract it from your 6" drop and see what you got. I would try to have the WD bars set at what you believe would be your "proper driving setting" Also i would load the TV with your normal passengers and the TT with what you usually have in it..............a lot of work yes.......but will get you right where you want to be, and give you your most accurate measurements.

clarke


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm with Sean (and others) on this - the 2" drop is likely what you need. That said, your TV looks empty....what about the TT? The way you load those 2 also has an effect on how the rig sits. The Struts will, of course, also have a significant impact (and are directly related to how the TT is loaded). You will have a fair amount of bounce if the TT is empty but the bars are set for a full load. Once you have the Stinger you're comfortable with, "play" with the bars as needed until there is no bounce. btw - make very small adjustments each time - it doesn't take much.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I had a Tahoe with the Autoride. Best way I found to set up the hitch was to start the truck, let it level itself, shut off the truck, and then adjust the hitch until the drop in the front and back of the truck is within 1 inch of each other.

That way your suspension is held relatively constant while you adjust the hitch.

Your autolevel basically is a set of automatic airbags. It just levels the truck.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I also agree on the 2" drop. Is nice to be able to adjust the weight distribution bars each time you tow. It is much easier once you get the average setting and adjusting from a reference point each time you hookup based on changes in weight in trailer and TV. Although the air bags should make this part even easier


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

When Sean weighs in on Hensley setups...'nuff said.

-CC


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey folks - wanted to say thanks for the replies and advice...all good.

I measured a few things today (again and again) and ordered a 2" drop from Hensley. Through your collective wisdom, including Proffsionl's on PM (former Hensley owner







) I hitched the trailer, measured the distance between the frame bottom and ground, unhitched, measured again once the TT was level, and the difference equalled the drop. Roughly 1.75".

On my many trial tows, both TV and TT were unloaded so I do expect a little shifting here and there but with the auto suspension, I'm thinking things will come back true, or at least pretty close to it.

Thanks again for the feedback everyone. I'll let you know how things go with the (hopefully) proper setup.

PS wolfwood - are those Bengals you have?? We've been Bengal / Chausie /Savannah owners for years...and now we've added 2 greyhounds to the zoo!

PPS - My outbacker.com decals arrived today - rock on!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CA-NYCamper said:


> PS wolfwood - are those Bengals you have?? We've been Bengal / Chausie /Savannah owners for years...and now we've added 2 greyhounds to the zoo!


Glad to hear you've got it all straightened out!

Yes!!! Another Bengal family (that makes at least 3 of us here)!!!! These Spots are 16mth old brother ("Chui") & sister ("Mara") - 6 gens from the ALC - and unlike ANY "cat" either of us has ever known. We are both dog trainers and, in fact, they are more like dogs than "cats". I now find myself training cats..well...Bengals. I'm not a real "cat person" - Siamese & Tonkinese have always been my choice because they eeeeeeked personality. But, I'll tell ya', if we could swing it, I'd have a HOUSEFULL of these wonderful creatures!!!!! If you're interested, there are LOTS more photos in my Gallery.

We looked at the Savannahs - as a breed, not a specific catery - and they are also breathtakingly beautiful. Although the idea of being that close to the wild is certainly intriguing - we need them to be a bit more domesticated AND - - um - - a little softer on the wallet. But SOMEDAY, we will also be owned by at least 1 Savannah. I'd love to see photos!!!

Chausie? I don't know them ?????


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> PS wolfwood - are those Bengals you have?? We've been Bengal / Chausie /Savannah owners for years...and now we've added 2 greyhounds to the zoo!


... I'd love to see photos!!!

Chausie? I don't know them ?????
[/quote]

You have amazing shots in your gallery - what awesome kitties. Let's catch up at Charlie Brown for the NE rally, though we will be feline-less and canine accompanied. Will be great to meet you! Keep you posted on the test tow once the 2" arrives!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CA-NYCamper said:


> PS wolfwood - are those Bengals you have?? We've been Bengal / Chausie /Savannah owners for years...and now we've added 2 greyhounds to the zoo!


... I'd love to see photos!!!

Chausie? I don't know them ?????
[/quote]

You have amazing shots in your gallery - what awesome kitties. Let's catch up at Charlie Brown for the NE rally, though we will be feline-less and canine accompanied. Will be great to meet you! Keep you posted on the test tow once the 2" arrives!
[/quote]
Thank you. That's very kind.

Feline-less? ABSOLUTELY!!! Spots DON'T go camping at Wolfwood!!!! (although I'm afraid they - no - HE - would LOVE it !!!)

Canine? CANINE? Did I miss something? Who's your Outbarker?


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

we are also feline and canine-owned

I don't know, as they were rescued from a trailer where their mom was eaten by a raccoon, but I think our babies are marble bengal---and, like you said, they are unlike any cat we've owned and have the characteristics of bengals. What are you doing, how are you doing it, and how can I help??? soooooooo like our babes!!!














and those were taken in our camper!!! I call them our Kampin Kitties hehe

CA-NY, I see you ended up with an Armada---how do you like it? where did you end up getting it? we may be back in time for the NE rally, so we may actually get to meet you face to face lol----sorry to have hi-jacked!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

amyk said:


> we are also feline and canine-owned
> 
> I don't know, as they were rescued from a trailer where their mom was eaten by a raccoon, but I think our babies are marble bengal---and, like you said, they are unlike any cat we've owned and have the characteristics of bengals. What are you doing, how are you doing it, and how can I help??? soooooooo like our babes!!!
> 
> ...


Well - wrapped around ANYTHING at sink-side, tub-side or otherwise near water is a definite + in the Bengal column. Do you have any photos of their eye?

I must say, tho', "What are you doing?" and "How are you doing it?" is a good start.....but a TRUE Bengal response would then be "Stupid human! THIS is how you do it. Do I have to show you EVERY time???" Man, we'd be in trouble if they had opposable thumbs!!!

Bengal or not - they're very pretty!!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

amyk - They sure look like Bengals to me! Adorable!

Believe it or not, I found the Armada (demo, 6K miles) at Manhattan Nissan. I did check the Garden City guys but they only had brand new or a few years old. The Armada was kinda hard to find....

wolfwood - the Chausie is an outcross from the African Jungle Cat, who generally lives along the waters edge of the Nile and other swampy areas. They are also called 'Reed Cats'. Our boy, Cairo (RIP as of Feb), was 3rd generation from full blooded JC. They are much like Savannahs and our guy LOVED water...to the point of it being an obsession. He died of kidney failure far too young at the age of 5. Will show you some pics in CT. Like Bengals, they have an incredible bond to humans.

As for our Outbarkers (love it!), we have Brucie Brucie's Racing History and Bumper Bumper Racing History. They are brother's..retired racing greyhounds who ran the tracks in Mass and Bumper a bit in Florida. They took to pet life quite nicely and are really really enjoying retirement.

Sorry to turn this into a camping pet thread







but it's all in great Outback pride!

I'll still keep you guys posted once I get the 2" drop installed. Happy camping ...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CA-NYCamper said:


> amyk - They sure look like Bengals to me! Adorable!
> 
> Believe it or not, I found the Armada (demo, 6K miles) at Manhattan Nissan. I did check the Garden City guys but they only had brand new or a few years old. The Armada was kinda hard to find....
> 
> ...


 This is what part of Outbackers is all about! Connecting with people! Many a thread has been hijacked over common interests that comer up.

Becoming an Outbacker added a facet to our lives and I would do it again in a heart beat. I have met more great people through this site than I think I can name.

As far as Wolfwood, there not be a finer place than the "Estate" in Southern NH. I have visited Wolfwood many times and Wolfie and KB's "family" is a diverse and interesting one! We have indeed had a very good time and they have become very good friends Family!

The bengals are something else. Almost everytime we visit I end up sharing or nearly sharing my beer! Those cats are smart and they show it! (I think they know it too!)

Anyway...looks like your close on your set up! Keep plugging!

Eric


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Eric - that's really nice. The camaraderie, friendship and support I read from people here is second to none and our crew is really looking forward to tapping into and becoming part of it.

This is a pretty cool virtual place and no doubt even cooler at rallies and get togethers. I'm glad I found you all and am appreciative of the help received thus far. Can't wait to start meeting folks in person.

Derek


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> ... This is what part of Outbackers is all about! Connecting with people! Many a thread has been hijacked over common interests that comer up.
> ....


Us.....
hijack threads.......

You must be speaking of some other website........









Watch out NE'ers, we're headed your way NEXT summer......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> ... This is what part of Outbackers is all about! Connecting with people! Many a thread has been hijacked over common interests that comer up.
> ....


Us.....
hijack threads.......

You must be speaking of some other website........









Watch out NE'ers, we're headed your way NEXT summer......








[/quote]

What is the Hijack you speak of?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It would be easier to list the threads that were never politely hijacked and then found there way back to the original subject


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CA-NYCamper said:


> Eric - that's really nice. The camaraderie, friendship and support I read from people here is second to none and our crew is really looking forward to tapping into and becoming part of it.
> 
> This is a pretty cool virtual place and no doubt even cooler at rallies and get togethers. I'm glad I found you all and am appreciative of the help received thus far. Can't wait to start meeting folks in person.
> 
> Derek


 Derek, You'll find a rally to be a great time and too short! And the food! I have had the pleasure of wagonmastering one and attending three. And the food is great. I can honestly say that we made a whole pile of new freinds in a very short period of time. And di i mention the food? Oh and if you make one with Calvin and hobbs....you'll find out what the rear storage compartment in a 31RQS is REALLY for!

You're going to have a blast. and that's no tale!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> ... This is what part of Outbackers is all about! Connecting with people! Many a thread has been hijacked over common interests that comer up.
> ....


Us.....
hijack threads.......

You must be speaking of some other website........









Watch out NE'ers, we're headed your way NEXT summer......








[/quote]

Oh Really!!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Outbackers -

Reporting back with the 2" drop. Despite the rain, I actually WANTED to keep driving, so I fueled up and hit 2 rest stops to take some measurements. Total trip was only about 40 miles and while I don't think I have the bars dialed in perfectly, I don't think I yet have enough experience with the Hensley to get it right first off. I'm thinking it's something I'll have to play with once the TV and TT are loaded and we try it out.

There was a significant difference towing this time and the Armada felt great...it did a good job. No question a 3/4 ton or diesel would be a nicer pull, but the Mada handled the hills around here ok. We're getting all set for the first local trip Memorial weekend. Should be a good time. Thank you again, Outbackers, for your guidance. Here are a few pics of the setup. Would love any additional comments.

Ground is on a dowslope here, but at least it was a consistent downslope:










Close-up shot of the setup:










And I can't resist my first gas up...I got really lucky as there was no one at the pumps and it was an easy in and out!










For those interested, here are the Oubarkers on a walk in Central Park:










And here are the kitties, Chausie (breed) Cairo (RIP) on the right:










See you 'out there', Outbackers!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Set up looks good now!!!

Glad to hear you got it worked out.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

It looks like your strut bar may be in the middle hole on the frame bracket. Move it to the top hole if you really want to fine tune it. Then the only problem with it will be that it is orange...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sean Woodruff said:


> It looks like your strut bar may be in the middle hole on the frame bracket. Move it to the top hole if you really want to fine tune it. Then the only problem with it will be that it is orange...


I couldn't wait for the other pictures to load i only saw the first one.........MY pc ic slow tonight...or those pictures are carrying a lot of Pixels.......

Are you suggesting he paints it another color??????????


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Sean. On the color, ya, I know. You see, I have to blame proffsionl for making it available to me when I needed it most! Oh well, it took a bit of trial and error with the drops, the added warranty, all the shipping etc. Could have gone new or to a different 'color' in the long run, but who knew? I'm happy at least with the performance so far.

Have to ask for my own knowledge, though...why would I move the strut bar to the top hole? What are you seeing? Or is that the best place to start the tuning?

Clarkely...sorry about the pic intensity. Are you on dial up?? We're going to have get you some more bandwidth somehow!


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Are you suggesting he paints it another color??????????


No, just a bit of hitch sarcasm... I really should resist.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

CA-NYCamper said:


> Have to ask for my own knowledge, though...why would I move the strut bar to the top hole? What are you seeing? Or is that the best place to start the tuning?


The strut bar should be parallel to the frame. The rear pin on the strut bar looks lower than the front pin in picture #2. Also, on an Outback, the coupler (or top of the ball) is equal with the top of the frame which means the top hole should be used. The middle hole is almost never used for any coupler style out there.


----------

